# Cohutta Hunt



## bighits4421 (Oct 10, 2019)

Anyone on here doing the Cohutta rifle hunt this weekend?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 10, 2019)

bighits4421 said:


> Anyone on here doing the Cohutta rifle hunt this weekend?


I was there from 6-6, didn't see a single thing or any fresh sign. I'll be there the next 3 days


----------



## bighits4421 (Oct 10, 2019)

I'll be there tomorrow - Sunday. I'm surprised to hear that. You sitting over some acorns?


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 10, 2019)

I'll be up that way tomorrow afternoon and Saturday. I drove across the mtn tonight and seen one bear and 4 deer on the roads


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 10, 2019)

Here is the bear


----------



## bighits4421 (Oct 10, 2019)

Awesome, I'm going do some walk and sit hunting tomorrow evening just SW of Lake Conasauga. If no sign, I'll go higher for Saturday and Sunday and try and use my climber. Trying to find the elevation that has acorns.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 11, 2019)

bighits4421 said:


> Awesome, I'm going do some walk and sit hunting tomorrow evening just SW of Lake Conasauga. If no sign, I'll go higher for Saturday and Sunday and try and use my climber. Trying to find the elevation that has acorns.


Lots of acorns down in the elevation I've been hunting, just no animals except a Sow and cubs on opening day of archery. I'm trying one more place here tomorrow then may move up to a higher elevation on Sunday and just try my luck with still hunting all day. I've only been hunting up there 3 years but have always gotten something down where I am. Tough hunt for me this year so far.


----------



## Johnnyzero90 (Oct 11, 2019)

Scouted-Hunted it the last four days. Around three forks mountain found lots of sign on one ridge. Saw a momma and two cubs Wednesday. Had a good bear (150# minimum) come up the ridge 15 feet from me yesterday I had a 30-06 with 165grn gmx bullets, he was to close to get in the scope so I pointed, check to make sure i was on him and shot.  Only a few drops of blood. Three of us searched up and down the ridge for four hours and couldnt find him. I can't figure out how didnt drop him at that distance. This was my first time hunting in the mountains and it kicked my butt had to come home early but hope to be back later. Good luck


----------



## bighits4421 (Oct 12, 2019)

Found a ton of acorns down low too..around 1,600 ft in elevation, but no bear sign. Saw a turkey and doe today, ha. I found some smaller acorns up higher. Currently in climber around 3200 feet over one of these cleared fields. Hiked all the way up here with climber thinking I’d find acorns as they have been everywhere. Walk around field and surrounding woods..zero acorns?..hunting it anyways. Maybe tomorrow ill Find a new spot.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 12, 2019)

Johnnyzero90 said:


> Scouted-Hunted it the last four days. Around three forks mountain found lots of sign on one ridge. Saw a momma and two cubs Wednesday. Had a good bear (150# minimum) come up the ridge 15 feet from me yesterday I had a 30-06 with 165grn gmx bullets, he was to close to get in the scope so I pointed, check to make sure i was on him and shot.  Only a few drops of blood. Three of us searched up and down the ridge for four hours and couldnt find him. I can't figure out how didnt drop him at that distance. This was my first time hunting in the mountains and it kicked my butt had to come home early but hope to be back later. Good luck


I hit one twice with a .308 last season. Rolled it the first hit, spun it the second time, had good blood for 100 yards and then nothing. Lost it. I searched for 2 days. It was a BIG bear though. I got a #170 on the late season hunt


----------



## Johnnyzero90 (Oct 12, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I hit one twice with a .308 last season. Rolled it the first hit, spun it the second time, had good blood for 100 yards and then nothing. Lost it. I searched for 2 days. It was a BIG bear though. I got a #170 on the late season hunt


This was my first season ever hunting bear. I think my nerves got to me. I was sitting on a ridge over looking a bunch of oaks and it walked up the ridge I was on, I couldnt believe I had a 15 ft shot. My scope was no use, I had too much faith in the 06. Only had a few drops of blood, really hoping he makes it. I'm still sick to my stomach thinking about it. I'll be back up for the late season hopefully I will have some luck. I'm in love though and will for sure be back.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 12, 2019)

The one I took home stepped out in front of me at 15 feet face to face. I shot it at 10 yards after it watched me for over a minute. It was a LOOoooong minute. The one I lost still haunts me. That's hunting. You're not the first and won't be the last. This is only my 3rd season of hunting bears, I look at deer now as secondary.


----------



## Johnnyzero90 (Oct 13, 2019)

Anybody have any numbers from Cohutta for the weekend? Or pictures?


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 13, 2019)

I left the campground at conasauga late last night and there had been 6 bears checked in total. The heaviest bear was 375 pounds. there was 3 males 3 females no deer or hogs as of Saturday night


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 13, 2019)

I can only speak for myself, but it's been a tough season up there so far. I went every weekend of archery and 3 days of the gun hunt. I found I pile of deer poop in one of the way back food plots. 5 deer tracks in a dried up spring, and some old bear scat. I saw a Sow with cubs on opening day of archery and that's IT. I'll not go back until the late gun hunt, hopefully there will be better results. I probably logged 20 miles of hiking around up there in the past 5 weeks.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 13, 2019)

It was a tuff hunt. I blame the moon. I saw a doe, a fawn and a spike in 3 hard days of hunting a very good area. Since it was a check-in hunt, the spike took a ride in my backpack. ?


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 13, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> It was a tuff hunt. I blame the moon. I saw a doe, a fawn and a spike in 3 hard days of hunting a very good area. Since it was a check-in hunt, the spike took a ride in my backpack. ?



Congratulations!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2019)

As of this afternoon, 17 bear and 6 bucks on the Cisco side. Unsure about Holly Creek.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2019)

Johnnyzero90 said:


> Anybody have any numbers from Cohutta for the weekend? Or pictures?


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks like you got a nice one, congratulations!


----------



## FMBear (Oct 13, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> View attachment 986549


CONGRATS!


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 13, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 13, 2019)

Congrats again! Like clockwork every year!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 13, 2019)

Way too go ! Nice bear !


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 13, 2019)

rigderunner said:


> I left the campground at conasauga late last night and there had been 6 bears checked in total. The heaviest bear was 375 pounds. there was 3 males 3 females no deer or hogs as of Saturday night





whitetailfreak said:


> As of this afternoon, 17 bear and 6 bucks on the Cisco side. Unsure about Holly Creek.



I was on the Holly creek side


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 13, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> As of this afternoon, 17 bear and 6 bucks on the Cisco side. Unsure about Holly Creek.


Any good bucks checked out?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Any good bucks checked out?



A 127# dressed 8 pt was the biggest.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 13, 2019)

The huntin' mighta been a lil' slow this year but I met some real good guys and had a great time. This thing just refuses to let me post pics nowadays. Any ideas?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> The huntin' mighta been a lil' slow this year but I met some real good guys and had a great time. This thing just refuses to let me post pics nowadays. Any ideas?



Try screen shot and then resize. Works for me.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks whitetailfreak! I'm back in action! Just a spike, but worth it's weight in all organic protein!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Thanks whitetailfreak! I'm back in action! Just a spike, but worth it's weight in all organic protein!



Meat in the freezer! Dandy buck, congrats.


----------



## deadend (Oct 14, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> View attachment 986559


Glad you got it done again this year!


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 14, 2019)

deadend said:


> Glad you got it done again this year!


Thanks! I was wondering if you was slippin' thru the hollers.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 14, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Thanks whitetailfreak! I'm back in action! Just a spike, but worth it's weight in all organic protein!


Tender backstraps to be enjoyed! 
Congrats!


----------

